# سؤال في محرك الطائره



## bakri raja (8 أبريل 2012)

ما هو الفرق بين (specific fuel consumption) والكفاءة الكليه للمحرك التوربيني 
وايهما يستخدم ل(Endurance)وايهما ل(Rangeٌ)ولماذا؟؟؟



ارجو باسراع الاجابه في اقرب زمن ممكن 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mustafatel (23 مايو 2012)

Try this, it might help

http://www.grc.nasa.gov/WWW/K-12/airplane/sfc.html


----------



## سامح الفيومى (24 مايو 2012)

أحسنت يامهندس مصطفى


----------



## qtrhot (10 يونيو 2012)

goooood


----------



## mustafatel (11 يونيو 2012)

سامح الفيومى قال:


> أحسنت يامهندس مصطفى


شكراً جزيلاً يا أخي​


----------



## م_حيدر سامي علم (3 يوليو 2012)

S.f.c=t/m
الدفع على التدفق الكتلي للوقودلم

اما الكفاءة اكلية للمحرك هي نسبة المئوية لداء المحرك
و للمعلومات اكثر الاستعانة بالمحاضرات لمادة المحركات للجامعةة التكنولوجية _بغداد
م_حيدر سامي ع


----------

